# Can my torn levelor blind be glued together?



## Plumb And Light (Aug 4, 2009)

You'd probably save some money by repairing it, so why not give the glue a try and if it doesn't hold or you don't like how it looks, then go buy a replacement.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Get a new one if you can afford it. I am assuming it is a vinyl blind of some kind? Idiot advice from HD and all glues known will not hold it together. $5-6 for glue to try this nonsense plus whatever value you put on your time? Sounds like the deposit on a custom blind purchase to me?


----------



## Plumb And Light (Aug 4, 2009)

You know what? It's 12 years old anyway, so I guess sester is right. Just buy a new one.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I think this is a pleated shade. Did it pull off at the top ? Don't think glue will hold very long if at all. Do you have more in the room so if you replace this one you have to replace them all?


----------

